# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Бездарные певцы\певицы\группы

## Vanya

Кто по-вашему? 

Сейчас такое засилье на ТВ этих всяких "Стань звездой" и т.д. , что кажется будто кроме них никто и не поёт уже. 
А эти "Ранетки"...ну скажите, что это?! Откопали где-то каких-то девиц непонятных, навесили им на шеи гитары - и всё, теперь они звёзды! Результат: половина России (это я сужу по форумам) теперь думает, что у "Ранеток" техника игры лучше, чем у "Metallica" (которая "в эфире" уже больше 20-ти лет) Это просто пример. А вот ещё, недавно слышал - Билан 3-ий раз собирается на Евровидение. Никогда не поверю, что он туда попадёт своими силами

Это касается не только попсы (именно попсы, не поп-музыки), во многих жанрах такого хватает, особенно если взять рока-попс

----------


## Alex

А я думал что "Ранетки" это весьма тупорылый росийский сериал

----------


## BiZ111

из голосов - большинство деса, Лорди, концертные Ранетки, Фабричная шушваль.
Ну а играть все умеют при жедании

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> Результат: половина России (это я сужу по форумам) теперь думает, что у "Ранеток" техника игры лучше, чем у "Metallica" (которая "в эфире" уже больше 20-ти лет)


Так могут думать только мягко сказать не очень умные люди.

----------


## PatR!oT

бездарными я считаю всю беларусскую эстраду ))))) ни одна скотина петь не умеет , как их еще по радио крутят , дали бы возможность тем кто действительно  умеет , стремится ну и конечно хочет ))))

----------


## Sanych

Зато поют про Беларусь синеокою, про леса и реки её. Вот и крутят по радио и телеку.

----------


## PatR!oT

ага или группа которую я даже не знал что за она  перед выборами  хорошо нажилась   называется  саня останется с нами  по 8 раз за день крутили ((((

----------


## Sanych

Ну так правду же пели, поэтому и по 8

----------


## PatR!oT

а почему не крутили песню которая называется саня уедет в гаагу))))

----------

